# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Axis Photos

## Axis

Here are some of my photos that I have been taking around my city. (Adelaide)

*************************************************















^ This one was deliberately blurry, so dont just think Im bad at taking pictures. 







Two pictures that I have Photoshopped, quick, but I like them.





^ This one is a combination of a few pictures.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Holy crap, Axis - I was considering relocating to that region once!  ::shock:: 
I had corresponded with a professor at the University there who wrote a a couple books about americans living in Australia. 

Anyhoo...

I like the shot of the streetlight over the pier - looks like something someone might encounter in a dream.

----------

